# St. Louis Slot Car & Hot Wheels Swap Meet April 3



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

It may not get the countdown from Honda, but this is a good show and it is close to home for me! 

April 3rd at Kirkwood Community Center 111 South Geyer Road 

Old Blue


----------



## Super G Man (May 13, 2013)

"Ol Blue" needs a couple more Willys companions.



old blue said:


> It may not get the countdown from Honda, but this is a good show and it is close to home for me!
> 
> April 3rd at Kirkwood Community Center 111 South Geyer Road
> 
> Old Blue


----------



## hojoe (Dec 1, 2004)

I'm packed and ready to go. Can't wait to see everybody.
hojoe


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

5 more days fcb 1 old blue o


----------



## mr_aurora (Oct 18, 2005)

*I'll be there..............*

At least in spirit, with a box of bodies well guarded by Fordcowboy.


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

4 more days FCB 1 OB 1 HA!!!


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

3 more days and counting.......


----------



## hojoe (Dec 1, 2004)

Less than 24 hours to go. Hope to see ya there!
hojoe


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

19 more hours until the show. 

--fordcowboy - 2
--ole blue - 1 

hahahahahaha


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

So one more show for the history books. I have enjoyed every show more than the last. The funny thing is that I thought people went to these shows to acquire more slot cars and to run home to their basements to run these old gems. Kind of like Epay in person. Now I am learning to stay and linger and talk to some of the nicest people in the world who share my interest in the miniature world of toy cars or the racing world or whatever niche market they are fascinated with. I have made lifelong friends and shared the best times with people. Thank you all for being those people who now have names and faces that share the hobby.


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Well put, sir


----------

